
How We Monitor and Run Elasticsearch at Scale - kiyanwang
https://signalfx.com/how-we-monitor-and-run-elasticsearch-at-scale/
======
packetized
Very light on details. One thing I've noted about a number of Elasticsearch-
related blog posts - it's almost like companies are jealously guarding their
cluster configurations. Sure, lots of the tunable parts are particular to each
deployment. But it'd be nice to know details, sometimes.

~~~
xfour
Agreed, every other line was a pitch for how amazing SignalFX is.

